# Stock target price



## bettrave (Jan 10, 2013)

On a investment tv show, they often talk about the traget price of a stock by analysts.
Where can we find that?


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

It is in the analyst report.
Or you can Google it, in case someone has posted it publicly.
Different analysts have different targets.

IMO, it means nothing ;o)
You have to come up with your own targets.
If you do follow the analyst, just focus on what they are saying i.e. the actual analysis, not the price target.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

If you have account in TDW, you can check Thompson Reuters report for every stock and there are analysts high target, low and average...
Similar on S&P500 report, but there not too many CAD stocks


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I would advise that you IGNORE the target stock prices. It's pretty much B.S.... they have no clue, and usually have a financial interest in giving a biased answer.

Historically, the stock price targets have been very poor predictionss


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

FP says analysts downgrade Poseidon a bit on late side
2012-11-20 07:15 ET - In the News

The Financial Post reports in its Tuesday edition analysts often receive most of their pay from a bonus pool. Post columnist Martin Pelletier writes this means that despite Chinese walls, there is plenty of room for conflict of interest. Some claim this is the reason why most recommendations are "buys." Therefore, it is prudent to read as much research as possible from different firms, including independent ones that do not have corporate finance business arms. Analysts with an excess number of stocks under coverage may find it challenging to do a thorough job of properly analyzing all of them given the demands on their time. The problem with relying on management for information is that it may not be very forthcoming, resulting in some terrible surprises. Last week, for example, Poseidon Concepts released shocking third quarter results that few, if any, analysts were prepared for. Investors reacted by sending the company's share price down to $5 from $13.22, a whopping 62-per-cent drop in one day. Prior to the sell-off, 82 per cent of the recommendations were buys with an average target price of $18.85 per share. Analysts responded to the news by cutting their target prices in half. Hardly timely advice.


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

I always use Analyst's estimates as a "contrarian indicator".
If an Analyst likes a stock, and has a high target price, there's probably not much price appreciation left in it.

I look for under-followed stocks and/or stocks with low expectations.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

amazing. Uniform consensus on a cmf forum thread.

analysts' targets are bilge.


----------



## Uranium101 (Nov 18, 2011)

i remembered hearing the media mention Apple was going to 2,000 per share in the next couple of months or something. it was all over the news.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

Analysts' buy/hold/sell recommendations are equally useless.

According to Bloomberg, "The 50 stocks in the S&P 500 with the lowest analyst ratings at the end of 2011 posted an average return of 23 percent in 2012, outperforming the index by 7 percentage points."


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

Here's a typical example I came across the other day. 6 analysts follow this stock. Here's their collective wisdom:


----------



## Uranium101 (Nov 18, 2011)

now we know how horrible their recommendations are.
i read somewhere that over the long term, their accuracy rate is only 5%. basically they miss 95% of the time.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

This is a good read. The Reformed Broker tells it like it is:

*Price Targets are Bullshit*



> Are you buying and selling stocks based on the daily buy and sell calls from Wall Street's analysts? You should really stop doing that.
> 
> Sell-side analysts serve as marketing for brokerage firms' sales and trading operations. Also, they don't actually analyze _stocks_, they analyze _companies_. This is very helpful for the institutional consumers of this research but the upgrades and downgrades themselves are rarely actionable.
> 
> ...


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I use the number of analysts following a stock as an indicator of likely volatility. Thinly covered stocks are usually more volatile.


----------

